# Buying points



## BLOND37 (Jun 27, 2013)

about how long does it take for points to show up on your account? i know it says up to 72 hours on the AGR site...i just need to buy 500..


----------



## Dovecote (Jun 27, 2013)

The last few times I have purchased points they have been posted immediately to my account..


----------



## BLOND37 (Jun 27, 2013)

Dovecote said:


> The last few times I have purchased points they have been posted immediately to my account..


oh cool  they prolly say 72 hours to CTA LOL


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 27, 2013)

Right! Most times I've bought points they were in my account by the time I logged off and then logged back on again!


----------



## zephyr17 (Jun 27, 2013)

I just did it a couple of weeks ago. It was virtually instantaneous, although I had to log back on for them to show. Then I used them immediately.


----------



## BLOND37 (Jun 27, 2013)

thanks all 

i need to wait until next week when i get my next check to buy them but just wanted to see what your experiences were


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 27, 2013)

Anyone know off hand based on the trend from past years if they will offer the 30% bonus again this calendar year, or is it typically a Summer Special?


----------



## Blackwolf (Jun 28, 2013)

VentureForth said:


> Anyone know off hand based on the trend from past years if they will offer the 30% bonus again this calendar year, or is it typically a Summer Special?


I would be comfortable in saying there might be one more bonus promotion this year, probably right around December or so.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jun 28, 2013)

BLOND37 said:


> thanks all
> i need to wait until next week when i get my next check to buy them but just wanted to see what your experiences were


If you could manage to buy the points THIS week you could take advantage of a bonus program (expires June 30).


----------



## JackieTakestheTrain (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi - this is an old thread but I didnt want to start a new one.

Are the points still automatically posted?

I am about 4,000 points short of a bedroom for a trip in April I want to take. Or should I do a points run -- I have no idea what that even is! 

Buying the points is a lot cheaper for the bedroom than buying the bedroom!

Also, can I use any Amtrak credits I have to purchase points? I have a $100 evoucher.

Thanks!
-Jackie


----------



## Lakeshore (Jan 13, 2014)

They were basically instant the last time I bought in December. I would say no to using the voucher because the points are offered through a 3rd party site, not Amtrak directly.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 13, 2014)

Correct on using the e-voucher. Points are actually bought from points.com, not Amtrak or AGR. It's like you want to use a voucher you got from Singer (because your sewing machine went bad) to buy a new car from Ford. They are not the same company and will not accept the other company's voucher.


----------



## JackieTakestheTrain (Jan 14, 2014)

the_traveler said:


> Correct on using the e-voucher. Points are actually bought from points.com, not Amtrak or AGR. It's like you want to use a voucher you got from Singer (because your sewing machine went bad) to buy a new car from Ford. They are not the same company and will not accept the other company's voucher.


Is that why they looked at me funny when I went to Toyota to buy a new car and I had a voucher from Sears? 

Sorry, I couldn't resist....


----------



## City of Miami (Jan 14, 2014)

It is far cheaper to buy the points than to do so-called 'points runs.' Plus it would take many trips to accumulate 4000 points.


----------



## saxman (Jan 14, 2014)

City of Miami said:


> It is far cheaper to buy the points than to do so-called 'points runs.' Plus it would take many trips to accumulate 4000 points.


Except the only way to qualify for Select is to do point runs.


----------



## guest (Jan 14, 2014)

I buy points to add to the points I earn with travel (not too often) and that I earn using the Chase AGR Mastercard. It takes all three sources of points for me to accumulate enough for my occasional cross-country trips in sleeper. (It's been too long... hope to go BOS-ABQ-LA-PDX-EMY-BOS later this year).


----------

